# I want to add running to my training



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I took this season off and have had to deal with changing jobs. I went from evening shift to days. Now I get up at 4 am and start work at 5. I'm working 10 hour days and Saturdays most week's. I decided not to put much attention to the bike this summer and just try to adapt to working so early. And I managed to put on 15lb this year. I want to burn as many calories as I can in a limited amount of time. If I want to recover I need to get to bed early so I have limited time to get good rides in. So I'm thinking running would be a big help when I just want to get out for an hour or less. I have never been much of a runner. I actually haven't run for any distance in like 10 years. I have a history of ankle and knee problems. I'm guessing the best way to start is to get a good pair of shoes.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

You can have your stride analyzed and suggestions made as to various mechanics to help you run more comfortably, longer. Shoes take a good fitter to help you find the right pair, unless you can do the research on your own and find good shoes yourself. I fit shoes myself, usually by analyzing my stride and the wear on my old shoes.

Or, you can just buy some shoes and run, and deal with any issues that come up, that's what I did at first


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

nOOky said:


> You can have your stride analyzed and suggestions made as to various mechanics to help you run more comfortably, longer. Shoes take a good fitter to help you find the right pair, unless you can do the research on your own and find good shoes yourself. I fit shoes myself, usually by analyzing my stride and the wear on my old shoes.
> 
> Or, you can just buy some shoes and run, and deal with any issues that come up, that's what I did at first


A friend of mine runs and he told me to go to Runners roost and have them help me. I think I want to do that to start.


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

pulser955 said:


> . I actually haven't run for any distance in like 10 years. I have a history of ankle and knee problems. I'm guessing the best way to start is to get a good pair of shoes.


start slow. remember your joints don't get much blood and therefore take more time to strengthen than muscle. in addition, running has much more impact on you than cycling.


----------

